# No payment from customer



## Steelernation311 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a customer who happens to be my biggest account late on payment and is very short with answers when I ask him about Payment. His latest payment was due December 27th. We have some snow moving in tomorrow. How long do you wait until you stop servicing the account for no payment? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a customer who didn't pay me for 2 years, they called me this fall to see why they didn't get a renewal?
Sent me a cheque for the two years and this year.
I don't know the answer to your question...only you do!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Before you loose your lein rights


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I have late payers but they always pay so i always plow . Sometimes a storm on the way gets them off there buts and writing the check . A few weeks late is nothing . Just had one pay yesterday she hadn't payed in two years . She was like I dont think we have payed in years . Gave me an extra 300


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Are you for real??? You self finance somone for 2 years for snow plowing???

Must be nice to not have any overhead...

Now I have heard it all...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

quigleysiding said:


> I have late payers but they always pay so i always plow . Sometimes a storm on the way gets them off there buts and writing the check . A few weeks late is nothing . Just had one pay yesterday she hadn't payed in two years . She was like I dont think we have payed in years . Gave me an extra 300


Maybe you should try sending an invoice?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I send them invoices . Most of my jobs Ive had for 10 years or more . Some people are just slow payers . Most of my customers pay right up . I usually don't worry unless they owe thousands . The op never said what the circumstances are if they are new or if its a big bill or whatever . Hope he gets paid soon . Nothing worse than when you have money owed and you really need it and they pay late .


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What does your contract says? Mine is very clear on what happens with late payment.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Before you loose your lein rights


This. Also what does your contract with the client say. Different customers have different terms. Some are due on receipt and some are net 30. In either case my contract reflects what their terms are, and that payments over 7days late will be assessed late fees, and no plowing will be performed until the account is made current. Contract also states that they can not use another contractor unless given in writing, by certified mail, 30 days in advance. If they do, per the contract will still bill them per the contract what we would have charged to clear the lot if someone else does it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

9 days is not a long time, have they been a customer for a long time or a new one?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I would give them a little more time but stay on top of them


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I just got paid for repair work I did for a moving company in June, only problem is their check bounced. You are only talking a few days. You know whats in your contract. That's what you go by.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

9 days ago was a holiday 
Residential I get upfront 
Commercial is usually 30-90 days


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Have this in all my contracts, some clients I have it at 7 days, some at 14 days and some at 30.

*Compensation / Payment Exhibit*

Based on the set fee, described in the attached Exhibit B, the Client agrees to pay the Snow Contractor for this service as follows:

Payment is expected within 7 days after the invoice has been received.

The invoice will be emailed or faxed to the client.
Any invoice or scheduled payments not paid within 7 days of the invoice can be subject to a 5% late charge.

Any invoice or scheduled payment not paid within 30 days of the invoice can be subject to a 2% monthly finance charge until paid in full.

A service charge of $35.00 will be charged for any returned check.

The contractor reserve the right to suspend service when payments become more than 7 days past due


----------

